# What to expect from a bitch in heat



## Swithins (Jan 25, 2017)

Dear All, I've spent days searching the site for an answer to this query as my beautiful girl, Sasha is coming into her first season and as she is my first dog, I am desperate for advice. 


We have decided to let her have her first season before having her spayed but have no intention breeding her, despite requests to do so because of her unusual colouring and excellent temperament. Problem is the people I know who also have and have had GSD's have only had males!


I believe she is coming into season at 9.5 months as at the local dog club an unneutered golden retriever has all of a sudden taken notice of her. His owner says he has an excellent nose for sniffing out these things early. She is also more clingy than usual. 


So, what should I expect? How long does it last? When will I know I can't take her to the park for fear of unwanted advances? 


All responses very gratefully received.


Many thanks


Gary


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Luna our Gsd 8 months is in heat and the first time as well going through this. This is the end of her second week. I did notice our neutered male Max smell luna the night before it looked like he had a puzzled look on his face the thought crossed my mind that she may be getting ready to start her heat cycle. Sure enough the next day I noticed some dark blood and some beginning of swelling. Her bleeding is intermittent with a few drops of blood. The only changes I have seen is she is incredibly clingy. She did have soft stool and pooped in her crate once. Not sure if she ate something or what. When she is in her crate she would growl at Max and topper if they came by her crate if it was feeding time- only did this while she was crated. Now luna will growl and bark when she is crated if Max enters the adjacent room and is visible. I can see Max looks so saddened by this and puzzled. Out of the crate they are fine together and play as normal. 

I would imagine the swelling would go down. To me any swelling indicates she is still in season. The cycle is usually 30 days. It may be different with each dog. I don't advise but I had taken Luna out to where there is a very private beach were no one goes to -off season and where the car is visible close by. We walk on some trails that are close to the house. I do take her in the car when picking the kids up at track stuff like that.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=179419


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi and welcome. Bitches vary in heat but generally expect lack of attention and increased affection. Be diligent for about 3 weeks. Keep her leashed to you outside and be aware that dogs jump fences. Eyes on her at all times. Securely contained when you are absent. 
Some bitches become escape artists and some get cranky or mopey.
This to shall pass.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Basically the same experience here....any males wandering the area will find her address....forget the dog park...for numerous reasons. My bitch tends to do the more clingy thing as well......

I don't leave my dog outside unattended generally......but when she's in heat....it's constant supervision....as Sabis mom mentioned "Some bitches become escape artists" especially when they are prime.

SuperG


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You should start seeing swelling and a discharge soon, if you haven't already. The average heat is about 3 weeks, but to be on the safe side, we kept Halo home for a full month after the first drops of blood appeared. It was very apparent when she was in standing heat, she was flagging and shoving her butt in Keefer's face. He'd been neutered for years by then, but apparently hadn't gotten that memo because he was constantly humping her.


----------



## Swithins (Jan 25, 2017)

Dear All,


Apologies for the delay in answering and many thanks for the replies and advice. As an update, Sasha has no blood show, but is attracting some attention. And has started being more accepting to horny un-chopped males, Saturday she got quite aggressive when another GSD male started sniffing around her but yesterday she was almost presenting herself :x. Am I right in thinking that the danger period has yet to arrive >or do I keep her away from her friends only when blood shows? 


Many thanks


Gary


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Very important for a new dog owner to know that a bitch is most fertile AFTER the bleeding stops. I was talking with my vet and she said that this is a mistake many people make, and results in unwanted pregnancy. 

My girls get testy with other dogs- so do my boys. This is a time I am very careful about fight prevention.

Bitches fertility time varies- some are fertile at day 21, most around days 13 to 15. 

During the entire three weeks, don't let her wander, don't leave her out alone.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Look out for split seasons.

Also, it might be longer than three weeks. My girl's one heat cycle before her spay went FOUR AND A HALF WEEKS from the time she first started bleeding until we had the all clear at the end.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I found a lot of good advice here, even though I don't intend to breed 

https://breedingbusiness.com/abnormal-heat-in-dogs/


----------

